# Swap & Show - May 15th - Hightstown Nj



## Eddieman (May 8, 2016)

http://www.njbicyclerack.com/swap-meet

Always a good one, maybe to longest running bicycle swap and show meet  in NJ. No cost to set-up and sell. 
Ed


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 13, 2016)

I am planning on going. Anyone else? Also are there alot of buyers for stingrays and other Schwinns?


----------



## cheeseroc (May 14, 2016)

I went for the first time last year and was almost entirely schwinn stingrays and krates.  I've got a few in the garage so I figure i'll load them up and see what happens.


----------



## nj_shore (May 14, 2016)

I'm loading up.  Seeya there.  old blue Dodge Dakota.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 14, 2016)

bring your cameras !!!!! lets have some pictures of bikes and parts


----------



## nj_shore (May 15, 2016)

Sorry Larry I have a simple flip phone so no Pics.  But I managed to score this '56 this morning.  I did see a few people taking pictures... hopefully Cabers...?


----------



## bicycle larry (May 15, 2016)

wow !!!!! nice sore nj glade to see you got it  from bicycle larry


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 16, 2016)

nj_shore said:


> Sorry Larry I have a simple flip phone so no Pics.  But I managed to score this '56 this morning.  I did see a few people taking pictures... hopefully Cabers...?



I saw that when it got there but didnt ask about the price because I thought it was going to be high because if the prices on the other things the guy had but i was wrong. you got a really nice score!


----------



## nj_shore (May 16, 2016)

Yah... I bought with a trade.  Not bad.  Im siked.  I was the guy with the blue dodge pickup.  Going to Tuckerton?


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 16, 2016)

Unfortunately not as I am busy this weekend; I was the guy with the grey grand caravan. i didnt sell anthing but got a really crusty violet 67 stingray for parts as it was a Frankenstein of Schwinn parts from different years. Probably will keep everything but sell the Frame chain guard and seat. Chrome is mint under the dirt and light rust


----------



## MNLTREASURES (May 19, 2016)

How did the Lil green balloon fender color match?


----------

